# Gun Purchasing



## EightEightFive (May 22, 2020)

For all of you fine gentleman who have been at Bragg a time or two... any personal recommendations on a place to do some firearms shopping?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Marauder06 (May 22, 2020)

First gun I ever bought was at Jim's Pawn and Gun.  Don't know if it's still there, but they had a really good selection.


----------



## DZ (May 23, 2020)

What type of gun(s) are you looking to buy? Ed's gun shop in Southern Pines usually has the best prices from what I've seen. They sell blue label Glocks for $100 cheaper than anywhere else around Bragg.


----------



## BloodStripe (May 23, 2020)

Don't forget you can also but online and ship to a FFL. I have lost track of the number of things I've bought online thanks to Reddit Gun Deals and had shipped to my FFL.


----------



## EightEightFive (May 23, 2020)

DZ said:


> What type of gun(s) are you looking to buy? Ed's gun shop in Southern Pines usually has the best prices from what I've seen. They sell blue label Glocks for $100 cheaper than anywhere else around Bragg.



Thanks! Right now I think I’m just gonna pick up another G43 and keep my feelers out for a nice .300 blackout rig. Also looking into getting a slide milled for a dog, but there’s only one local place I know of for milling and stuff like that, plan on talking to them this weekend.


----------



## EightEightFive (May 23, 2020)

BloodStripe said:


> Don't forget you can also but online and ship to a FFL. I have lost track of the number of things I've bought online thanks to Reddit Gun Deals and had shipped to my FFL.



Now I have to check out Reddit gun deals, and maybe find a friend with a FFL.


----------



## BloodStripe (May 23, 2020)

A lot of FFL places only charge like $25 to transfer.


----------



## BloodStripe (May 23, 2020)

Also, I take no blame after you buy too much shit as a result of Reddit Gun Deals.


----------



## The Quartermaster (May 24, 2020)

Another good site to get deals from:

gun.deals | Guns and Ammo Search Engine and Gun Deals


----------



## Totentanz (May 24, 2020)

DZ said:


> What type of gun(s) are you looking to buy? Ed's gun shop in Southern Pines usually has the best prices from what I've seen. They sell blue label Glocks for $100 cheaper than anywhere else around Bragg.



I’ll second Ed’s. There’s also American Guns and Ammo in Aberdeen. They don’t keep much in stock but I usually went to them for transfers and always had outstanding service.

ETA I never went there myself but Fuquay Guns and Gold had a really good reputation.


----------



## Viper1 (May 24, 2020)

EightEightFive said:


> For all of you fine gentleman who have been at Bragg a time or two... any personal recommendations on a place to do some firearms shopping?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I second the previous recommendations for Ed’s, and Jim’S Pawn. Would add Rhudy’s pawn in Fayetteville and Guns Plus in Spring Lake. Guns Plus has a good range too.


----------

